# Graves Eye disease



## Gam87 (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi...I am just wondering if having your eyes dilated prior to taking proptosis measurements is standard? Does the dilation have any impact on the measurement or the "feeling" in the affected eye? I recently had an eye exam and I thought my affected eye was going to burst. There was so much pressure from the dilation. My measurements were taken after the dilation. I have read in a couple of places that dilating eyes affected with TED is contraindicated. Does anyone have any insight into this? Thanks!


----------

